
BBC shuts off iPlayer to UK VPNs - grahamel
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/10/19/bbc_cuts_off_vpn_to_iplayer/
======
venomsnake
Is there merit for a lawsuit? There are legitimate reasons to use UK VPN from
UK. And there will be at least couple of persons that are affected.

~~~
viraptor
Lawsuit about what? Company providing service on their own terms? I don't
think the TV license requires them to provide iplayer at all (only TV as in
TV).

------
jaziek
How? Will it simply use the public IP address space of the popular VPN
providers to identify users of these services? I can't see any way they could
know if I had a VPS hosted somewhere in the UK and tunneled through that
myself.

